

The case against sugar(s) by Gary Taubes, MA - gregwebs
http://vimeo.com/27929821
I posted this because there was a thread on cancer a few weeks ago where it seemed everyone was unaware of the overwhelming evidence that cancer is a "disease of civilization".
Skip ahead to minute 5 when the presentation starts.
There is a decent overview of some of this evidence to that extent up to minute 20. This is much of the same evidence that is cited in Good Calories, Bad Calories if you want to look up the sources.<p>Some may be interested to continue with the rest of the presentation where Taubes says that high-fructose corn syrup is really no different than refined sugar, but that refined sugar itself is probably really bad.
======
gregwebs
skip ahead to minute 5 when the presentation starts. I posted this because
recently there was a discussion about cancer on HN in which it seemed people
were unaware of the evidence (discussed until minute 20) that cancer is a
"disease of civilization".

~~~
dkersten
Regarding sugar, I recently came across this video, which I also found very
good: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM>

About half way through he explains, it detail, exactly what happens to sugars
in your liver and compares glucose, ethanol and fructose. I found it very
interesting, at least.

